# My husband won't admit he's cheated...



## jae1225 (May 9, 2011)

Last year my husband made numerous calls on his cell phone using a calling card while we were on vacation. We were supposed to be working on our marriage, we did not talk about our problems at all. 
When I got home I asked him for the password to check out his calls I had seen him on his cell and was curious.
I asked him who he was talking to after calling the number and realizing it was a calling card. He said he didn't know what those calls were he didn't make them must be a mistake --yeah right do I have stupid on my forehead.
We stayed living together the rest of the year with lots of problems in our marriage we were roommates. I knew in my heart that he was being unfaithful. 
I checked the history on the computer and there were alot of porn site visits.
He was working crazy hours.
This past March he worked a 16 hour shift and I asked him to bring his paystub home to confirm it. He was like it may not show up there could be an issue with them paying him for it or some bull**** story. I told him bring it home or get out.
He brought it home and there was no overtime on it. He said it would probably in the next one, I said show me it. 
Then he was like I"ll just leave you are paranoid.
I told him to leave again. I had tried talking to him and figure out what was going on and he never admitting anything.
On April 14th I told him to leave since he had nothing to say, and obviously didn't want to work on our marriage.
On April the 28th I found out by calling a pharmacy that I saw on an old credit card statement , that he has purchased viagra.
I called the pharmacy for a refill for my husband for viagra or cialis and they said it would be ready in 15 minutes.
I went to pick it up and then called my husband to talk, I asked him why he needed to buy this and he was like I just need it for myself I am having problems with ED. I am not using it with anyone else. Does he think I am stupid or what.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My advice is to demonstrate just how intelligent you are and getting away from a man who has the inability to give you what you need/want.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

So is he still in the house after you've asked him to leave several times? If he is, then you need to get serious.

Whether you want to divorce or reconcile, the recommendation is the same. Stop dealing with him. Treat him like a roommate, not a husband. Stop asking him to work on your marriage. Work on yourself. Give him a taste of what life will be like without you. That's called the 180.

Marriage Builders® Discussion Forums: Divorce busting 180 degree list


----------



## jae1225 (May 9, 2011)

He is no longer living with me since April 14th of this year.
I told him he can come over to see his daughter after I go to work, I don't want to see him.


----------



## RestlessInGeorgia (Dec 3, 2008)

jae1225 said:


> He is no longer living with me since April 14th of this year.
> I told him he can come over to see his daughter after I go to work, I don't want to see him.


I think it's great that you stood your ground and you're not so vindictive as to keep his daughter away from him. You seem to have her best interest at heart. :smthumbup:


----------

